# PNP for NOC 2173



## Gaurav9106 (Mar 15, 2017)

Which Provinces are open for PNP for NOC 2173 (Software engineer) ?. I have 435 points .

- Is there any site or portal which helps the seekers to know which PNP is open in which province ?.

Appreciate your views.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

None.

There are no 'States' in Canada, only 'Provinces' - thus the name _Provincial_ Nomination Program and not '_State_ Nomination Program.' 

Australia, India and the United States have states, Canada does not.

Please get this basic fact about my home country correct, otherwise you stand to look like you're not really interested in coming to Canada and more interested in getting out of India.


----------



## Gaurav9106 (Mar 15, 2017)

Well that was a quick one. My bad , for quite some time i have been dealing with Australia immigration , so got things messed up. Thanks for correcting me.

Coming back to my original ques , do i need to visit every province site to check which are open for my NOC ?


----------



## Ghmustafa (Mar 4, 2018)

I have same query, can anyone help, how to know which PNP is open for skilled workers? do I need to visit individual provinces websites?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You need to look at each province’s website as the PNP is run at the provincial level and each government sets the rules for its own program and cannot influence any other province/territory’s policy.


----------



## Ghmustafa (Mar 4, 2018)

Is there any other, third party website, which updates as the consolidated annoncement from all the provinces ( open PNP for skilled workers)? as it is difficult to track all the websites on daily basis


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Ghmustafa said:


> Is there any other, third party website, which updates as the consolidated annoncement from all the provinces ( open PNP for skilled workers)? as it is difficult to track all the websites on daily basis



How hard is it to check a handful of websites?

And shouldn't you be choosing the province in which you want to live, rather than just choosing whichever one might let you in?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

colchar said:


> How hard is it to check a handful of websites?
> 
> And shouldn't you be choosing the province in which you want to live, rather than just choosing whichever one might let you in?


Canada is 13 times larger than Pakistan so while _X_ may be true for one province, it may Bly be true for that province, _Y, Z, and R_ may apply for the rest of the country. You might find a job in Toronto, are you prepared for the climate there (it’s hot and humid in the summer and cold in the winter)? I was born and raised in Vancouver, where it’s slightly cooler in the summer time and considerably warmer in the winter than Toronto and while it might be easier for my husband to find a job in Toronto than in Vancouver, I really wouldn’t want to live there, if weather was going to be a factor to consider. 

The Atlantic provinces (PEI, New Brunswick, Nova Scotia, Newfoundland) are affected by hurricanes that come up from the eastern United States... they don’t get directly hit by hurricanes but they do receive the storm remnants, which can mean wind and rain, st times heavy. 

Quebec isn’t bad, but you should be prepared to have to conduct at least some of your every day life in the French language. Abada is officially bilingual English and French but there is no law that says everyone _must_ speak English. There are lots of people in Quebec who CAN speak both languages fluently but, on principle, there are people there who will refuse to speak English just because they prefer to speak French and are by no means legally obliged to speak English to anyone.

The prairie provinces are hot and flat in the summer and cold and flat in the winter, so there may not be much interesting to do in your off time. If I were to move there, Alberta would be my destination of choice as it’s close-ish to the mountains and there is an interesting dinosaur park just east of Calgary. 

The North if the country is isolated (from the rest of the country), cold (almost all year ‘round) and extremely expensive, as EVERYTHING must be imported in from the south, and the cost of transport is passed on to the consumer in the shelf prices one will see in the stores 

So yes, Colchar is correct - you shouldn’t just give priority to those provinces whom you think will offer you a PNP - they might not be the the most suitable for your needs and wants.


----------



## Gaurav9106 (Mar 15, 2017)

colchar said:


> How hard is it to check a handful of websites?
> 
> And shouldn't you be choosing the province in which you want to live, rather than just choosing whichever one might let you in?


Hey Colchar , completely agree with you , that one should choose which province to live but this should only be the case when you are bound to move only to a specific province. 

For instance , if i am seeking higher education from MIT but scored only enough for Oxford, that doesn't mean i should drop Oxford. By no ways , Oxford holds less importance than MIT. It's totally my personal choice , if i am willing to settle for other option.

Likewise, it is one's personal choice to seek PNP from a specific province or from any province.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Gaurav9106 said:


> Hey Colchar , completely agree with you , that one should choose which province to live but this should only be the case when you are bound to move only to a specific province.
> 
> For instance , if i am seeking higher education from MIT but scored only enough for Oxford, that doesn't mean i should drop Oxford. By no ways , Oxford holds less importance than MIT. It's totally my personal choice , if i am willing to settle for other option.
> 
> Likewise, it is one's personal choice to seek PNP from a specific province or from any province.



Your rational is, quite frankly, stupid. Accepting an invitation from a province simply because they gave you one, and not because you actually want to live there, is a recipe for disaster. It also indicates that your main motivation is to get out of India, rather than being motivated to live in a specific place in Canada.

If Nunavut or the Yukon were to give you an offer would you accept it?


----------



## Gaurav9106 (Mar 15, 2017)

colchar said:


> Your rational is, quite frankly, stupid. Accepting an invitation from a province simply because they gave you one, and not because you actually want to live there, is a recipe for disaster. It also indicates that your main motivation is to get out of India, rather than being motivated to live in a specific place in Canada.
> 
> If Nunavut or the Yukon were to give you an offer would you accept it?


It seems you just want to reply , without understanding what a person has wrote and with what intention. Your reasoning seems to be , dull-witted. 

moreover , i didn't mention i want to move to any specific province. It's completely your lack of understanding. Thanks for your advice , i already have oinp 

Additionally , Nunavut and Yukon by no means offers pnp to a software engineer.(read as "you should have read title it says PNP for 2173"). :rockon:


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Gaurav9106 said:


> It seems you just want to reply , without understanding what a person has wrote and with what intention. Your reasoning seems to be , dull-witted.
> 
> moreover , i didn't mention i want to move to any specific province. It's completely your lack of understanding. Thanks for your advice , i already have oinp



Congratulations on missing the point in spectacular fashion.





> Additionally , Nunavut and Yukon by no means offers pnp to a software engineer.(read as "you should have read title it says PNP for 2173"). :rockon:


It was an example, not anything specific. Please try to keep up with the rest of the class.


----------

